# Speaking of upgrading bandsaws



## kweinert (Feb 17, 2016)

So I found out today how much my bonus is this year. Most of it is going to go towards paying down bills, but I will be gifting my 1982 generic 14" bandsaw with 4 1/2" resaw capability to my wife's son and replacing it with a Grizzly G0513P - 17" 2 HP Bandsaw, Polar Bear Series with 12" resaw capability.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-2-HP-Bandsaw-Polar-Bear-Series-/G0513P







Bonus gets paid the 26th of this month. so pictures after that.

Reactions: Way Cool 10


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice saw!!


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 17, 2016)

Very nice. I was going to hit u up for the old saw. Lol.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 17, 2016)

Ken be sure to do a full review of that big boy, everything good or bad from uncrateing all the way to the first cut so others can learn from your experience and we increase our data base of tool reviews.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2016)

A guy wins a little Super Bowl wood and makes up a lame tool-buying excuse like _"I'm getting a bonus!"_. You don't have to lie to us Ken, we are one of you!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 17, 2016)

I've got a commercial address you can have it delivered to, I'll put it together for you and then you can just swing by whenever it's convenient and pick it up 

{Note to self, Move shop after it's delivered}

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## kweinert (Feb 17, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Very nice. I was going to hit u up for the old saw. Lol.



My wife's son (it's odd to call him stepson when we got together so late and he's already married with kids and such - but I'm the one that got him started on turning and woodwork in general) does duck calls, bottle stoppers, that sort of thing. For him it's a perfect size and that limited throat isn't a problem. And he lives a bit closer than you do :)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kweinert (Feb 17, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Ken be sure to do a full review of that big boy, everything good or bad from uncrateing all the way to the first cut so others can learn from your experience and we increase our data base of tool reviews.



I'll do that. I've been very happy with the tablesaw I bought from them. That's why this one is in their polar white colors, so it'll match the tablesaw :) That's why I went with the Grizzly. Already have one good product from them, the cost is reasonable, and it'll do whatever I need to do right now.

That it has a fence is a bonus. And a miter slot that's a standard size.

But a review will be forthcoming once it's here.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 17, 2016)

Congrats! What a delight to have a NEW piece of equipment! Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 17, 2016)

Happy for ya Ken, new tools are so cool!


----------



## justallan (Feb 17, 2016)

Very cool Ken. That's the saw I would have got if I didn't the one that I did.


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


> A guy wins a little Super Bowl wood and makes up a lame tool-buying excuse like _"I'm getting a bonus!"_. You don't have to lie to us Ken, we are one of you!


Ha ha I was thinking the same thing, Ken cashed in his super bowl pool winnings for it. I think you made a smart buy Ken, lots of people have those and I don't recall ever hearing anything negative about them. Of course after using a generic 14" bandsaw, you're gonna feel like you're driving a Rolls Royce...


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 17, 2016)

Good choice Ken.


----------



## Ben Holt (Feb 17, 2016)

kweinert said:


> My wife's son (it's odd to call him stepson when we got together so late and he's already married with kids and such - but I'm the one that got him started on turning and woodwork in general) does duck calls, bottle stoppers, that sort of thing. For him it's a perfect size and that limited throat isn't a problem. And he lives a bit closer than you do :)


I ended up and breaking down today. I bought my first bandsaw. Nothing fancy and the fence sucks but it cut down cutting blanks by 1,000,000%...well maybe thats an exaggeration but it was definitely nice.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 17, 2016)

Congrats!

I've had the green version of that saw for several years now. It's done everything I've asked of it, and I would hesitate to buy another if I had to. I've been tempted to upgrade to the next size up(because that's a guy does),but I can't really justify it(yet... Still working on the internal sales pitch though).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 23, 2016)

So, it's here. Still on the pallet as I don't have the mobile base yet. Interestingly, you can read the numbers but it looks so much bigger in person.

































I have the shipping grease cleaned off now so I'm just waiting for the base to get in. My stepson will be coming over to help with moving it around when the time comes.

If I had a hoist and trusted the rafters I could do it myself as it still has the eye bolt installed from where the factory moved it.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 23, 2016)

Very cool Ken! I'm happy for you. Great pics too!


----------



## kweinert (Feb 24, 2016)

So last night the mobile base and the resaw fence were delivered. The base is put together and my stepson should be over tonight to get it put on there. I'll also have him help me put the table on it. That's a heavy bit of metal all by itself.

I know I could have built a base for it, but with the table already at 37+ inches from the floor and the saw itself over 6ft tall, I thought the metal base that only picks it up by about 1/2" was a good plan.

I'll need to run out and get a plug for it this afternoon and it'll be ready to run.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert (Feb 24, 2016)

kweinert said:


> So, it's here. Still on the pallet as I don't have the mobile base yet. Interestingly, you can read the numbers but it looks so much bigger in person.
> 
> View attachment 98072



Given the build date and the serial number, I'm guessing it was the 68th bandsaw built in August of last year. Or maybe (more likely) the 68th machine built in August of last year. Otherwise you end up with duplicate serial numbers :)


----------



## kweinert (Feb 25, 2016)

It's coming along. Last night we got the saw on the platform and the table on. Still have to do the adjusting but at least now it's all stuff I can do myself.

I do think I'm going to bolt the saw down to the platform.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 25, 2016)

I like having mine on wheels. In fact I think all of my tools are on wheels, lol.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 25, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I like having mine on wheels. In fact I think all of my tools are on wheels, lol.



A lot of mine are but neither bandsaw nor my TS.


----------



## kweinert (Feb 25, 2016)

Two reasons that both the TS and BS are on wheels. One is space, the other is that there's only 1 220V outlet out there :)

My flip top stand is also on wheels, as is the dust collector. And the jointer.

I'll be building a new bench for the cross cut saw and when that's done I'll be getting rid of the large assembly table that takes up so much room and normally is only used to pile stuff on. I have some rearranging to do out there which should help with the organization and the usefulness.

Hopefully one of these days I'll really understand how I work and will have a good organization. I'm guessing that at least one of you is going to tell me that that will never happen :)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 25, 2016)

@kweinert That will never happen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

